# 1999 Johnson 9.9 2 stroke-- Is it worth a 1000.00



## levron41 (Feb 7, 2011)

First of all, this site is great. I found it 2 weeks ago. My wife doesnt like it because I'm starting to fall in love with "The Tin ."

I have been looking for a motor for my 14ft Meyer and found a bunch on craigslist. I recently talked to a buddy and found out he has a motor in the garage. Heres my dilema. He wants 1000.00 for it
1999 2 stroke Johnson 9.9 short tiller
low,low,low hours- used as a kicker
boat sold in 2004 -hasnt been started since- been sitting in the garage

This is not a "craigslist motor" and I know what I'm buying. Still, I feel like 1000.00 is steep. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Whoopbass (Feb 7, 2011)

I think its a little steep. $800 would be a fair price. If he doesn't like the $800 offer have him list it on Craigslist for $1K and he will see that he's most likely not going to get that much.


----------



## catfishhunter (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty good deal , i would compare what a brand new one would cost . also see if they will take less , even $50 less is good if they would take it , just saying .... HAGGLE your price. i just bought a 73 Mercury 9.8 that had been completely rebuilt from a outboard dealer for $450 , it is just like new .


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, to give you an idea............I just purchased (tonight) a 2000 Johnson 15hp electric start for $575. The engine will need a carb kit and complete water pump, gear lube, and new propeller. Those parts costs will be an additional approx. $125-140. Of course, you will probably be doing the impeller and carb rebuild on your engine as well should you buy it since it has been sitting for so long. If you cannot do these jobs yourself then add the costs into the purchase price. I buy these engines to go through, completely service and re-sell. There is another late model Johnson 15 down around the Tampa area Craigslist for around $700.


----------



## po1 (Feb 8, 2011)

The only way I'd pay $1000 for a 9.9hp is if I was buying it form a marina that went threw the motor from top to bottom and stood behind their work. The question you need to ask yourself is do you feel a 12 year old motor is worth a grand when new 9.8's can be had for for $2,000. If the answer is yes, see if you can stall your buddy a month till some water opens up to test drive it under a load. The problem with the midwest is you will always pay more for a good running 10hp and 25hp outboards with all the hp restricted lakes.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 8, 2011)

I just gave $900 for a 25hp 1992 Evinrude, and that included all the service and everything, top to bottom. Its in good shape too. Theres no way id give that much for a 9.9 you could find a nice 15, 18, or 25 in around the same year model for less.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 8, 2011)

Pass, too much for a 9.9, starting to approach 15 and 20 prices.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 8, 2011)

Brand new 9.8 Tohatsu(Mercury/Nissan) for $1779 with free shipping.

https://www.onlineoutboards.com/Tohatsu-9-8-hp-Outboards.html


----------



## ohiobass (Feb 8, 2011)

$1,000 sounds a tad high on a 99 model.
I'll be selling my "looks/runs like new" 2001 9.9hp 2 stroke Johnson, long shaft, electric star, tiller. I'll probably be asking $1,000 for it.
Ya won't believe what i just picked up a like new (bought new in 07, and used only 2 seasons) 2005 Johnson 25hp 2 stroke, long shaft, electric start, tiller for!!!!!.........................$600! on Craigslist, and it was only a 7 minute drive to get it! \/ \/ \/ 
A once in a lifetime find!

Picture of both motors sitting on my Smokercraft


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 8, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> $1,000 sounds a tad high on a 99 model.
> I'll be selling my "looks/runs like new" 2001 9.9hp 2 stroke Johnson, long shaft, electric star, tiller. I'll probably be asking $1,000 for it.
> Ya won't believe what i just picked up a like new (bought new in 07, and used only 2 seasons) 2005 Johnson 25hp 2 stroke, long shaft, electric start, tiller for!!!!!.........................$600! on Craigslist, and it was only a 7 minute drive to get it! \/ \/ \/
> A once in a lifetime find!
> ...



Ill give you $650 for the 25


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you can get boat and motor values on Edmonds or Kelly Blue Book (Iboats may have a value estimator too?)- but, I don't know how accurate they would be for use in the "real" fishing world - motors hold their value longer and tend to sell for more than the "blue book" prices. But, wouldn't hurt to check it out?


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 8, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> think you can get boat and motor values on Edmonds or Kelly Blue Book (Iboats may have a value estimator too?)



I looked up the NADA value on my 1998 Evinrude 8HP, listed it as $80. The motor was bought by my father and rarely/never used until 2008. Wish there was a more accurate estimate available.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 8, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > think you can get boat and motor values on Edmonds or Kelly Blue Book (Iboats may have a value estimator too?)
> ...



Yeah, that's what I thought I remembered - not an accurate value for the real world....


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 8, 2011)

$600! on Craigslist, and it was only a 7 minute drive to get it! \/ \/ \/ 
A once in a lifetime find!

Picture of both motors sitting on my Smokercraft




[/quote]
Wow. That is an amazing deal. I love that picture because those are two of my favorite outboards ever made. How do you like that 9.9? I am looking for that same one


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pappy said:


> Well, to give you an idea............I just purchased (tonight) a 2000 Johnson 15hp electric start for $575. The engine will need a carb kit and complete water pump, gear lube, and new propeller. Those parts costs will be an additional approx. $125-140. Of course, you will probably be doing the impeller and carb rebuild on your engine as well should you buy it since it has been sitting for so long. If you cannot do these jobs yourself then add the costs into the purchase price. I buy these engines to go through, completely service and re-sell. There is another late model Johnson 15 down around the Tampa area Craigslist for around $700.


How do you like that 15hp? I am looking for the same type


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would pass on the deal unless he can do it for 800. I am looking for those same year motors (johnson eviknrude 9.9 or 15) and I have seen them for mmuch less. Also you have to remember if it has been sitting for a long time(as you said it was) you might need to clean the carb and it will most likely need a new water pump. Buying an outboard that has been sitting is not always good even if it has low hours. Keep looking, you will find one.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2011)

quote]How do you like that 15hp? I am looking for the same type[/quote]

I like the larger cube 15s just fine. They run super, have alot of power, and do everything they should. Also the split lower cowlings make it a little easier to service. They are a little heavier but they also have a folding carry handle in front which makes them easy to carry. Have had several so far and they are just as rugged as the older smaller cube engine. I do believe the older small cube 15s, around 1987 and 1988, 89 were the fastest produced. They had some internal changes those years and really hauled the mail.


----------



## levron41 (Feb 8, 2011)

First, thanks for all the advice.

I found a 1999 Mariner 9.9. He wanted 950. I talked him down to 775. It looks really good. Gonna look at it tomorrow.
What do you think?


----------



## ohiobass (Feb 9, 2011)

basstender10.6 said:


> $600! on Craigslist, and it was only a 7 minute drive to get it! \/ \/ \/
> A once in a lifetime find!
> 
> Wow. That is an amazing deal. I love that picture because those are two of my favorite outboards ever made. How do you like that 9.9? I am looking for that same one



Love the 9.9! VERY strong runner!
Trying to decide what to do. I have some limited hp lakes around me that I use, maybe 3-4 times the whole year, so the 9.9 comes in handy.
I mostly use this boat for a second boat (I own a 2007 Champion bassboat), and use it for very early season fishing, and other days when I don't need the big bassboat, and that's where the 25hp would work.
No matter what I decide, I had to grab that 25hp for that price!
Worst senerial would be I make $1,000 on the 25hp!  
Another option would be mount both on boat, which i don't like, or keep the 9.9 on a motor stand in garage, and use it when needed :?:


----------



## ohiobass (Feb 9, 2011)

levron41 said:


> First, thanks for all the advice.
> 
> I found a 1999 Mariner 9.9. He wanted 950. I talked him down to 775. It looks really good. Gonna look at it tomorrow.
> What do you think?



Sounds like a better deal!
Same as a Merc!
Grab it! =D>


----------

